# What to do with old analog tuner series 2 tivos?



## brianmay27 (Nov 21, 2006)

Well since comcast has changed to pure digital now I want to know if there is anything fun/cool you can do to it to make it worth the money. We have the lifetime support for it so it would be nice to put it to some use.


----------



## ThAbtO (Apr 6, 2000)

Contact cable for a digital cable box so you can hook to the video/audio inputs.

You do not have lifetime support as for warranty, but it is lifetime Tivo service for guide data and other options.


----------



## classicsat (Feb 18, 2004)

If you don't want to use it on cable, get a digital antenna converter box, and use it for network overflow.
You can simply use it as a media extender For PC content or your main TiVo.


----------

